

What loading a home page should not look like - jwatte
http://www.enchantedage.com/how-not-to-run-a-pay-for-site
I don't want to be a complainypants, but the funimation.com web site is SOO BAD that it serves as an example for what not to do with your pay-for entertainment site. In all possible respects.<p>Either their developer and design and operations and coffee making person isn't given enough resoures to actually care about the site, or they just don't know how to do it, and probably don't know that they don't know.
======
CodeCube
Cbs' streaming site is just as bad. I can't tell you how many times I've been
watching something, and some interactive ad plays. Of course there's some bug,
and the content stream never actually starts again. So frustrating. Same goes
for HBO go, have seen some buggy behavior there as well.

~~~
jwatte
How do these disasters happen? I have to assume that companies do want to keep
customers, and that they use their own service...

